# Huge goat nightmare... but unfortunately very real.



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I will never ever take in any more goats for anyone ever again. The gal that moved to Wisconsin kept calling and basically disapproved of everything I did for her goats. She gave them to me! She had some guy coming all the time to "check in" on them, to take pictures and tattling on me. 
I finally called her and she said, "Well I have no money to pay for their feed, and no place to keep them, so I guess they are yours." So I thought all this was settled.

Well, she had enough money to fly across the country to see them, but no money to pay for their feed. She goes behind my back to see what she can do to take them back. Never even asks for them back from me. 
My husband told her that she just pay for a portion of the feed bill. $225 for 3 months worht of upkeep. I don't think that is a bad deal, especially since I did not even get a chance to breed them, or use them for anything.

So she brings the cops, they bust through the fence and my husband tries to keep this one guy from opening the gate and the guy is punching my blind husband while he is in a fetal position, then gets up and starts kicking him. Then, he picked up a board and hits him over the head with it, breaking the board clean in two.

If that is not bad enough, my best friend who is 65 years old picks up a board and starts waving it at him trying to scare him off, (it is way too heavy for her and she drops it) so the the guy steps over my husband and starts beating her with it. Then the guy and the lady look at me like I'm next!

The cops did nothing, the bad people got the goats, and my husband and friend get beat up. There is no justice in this world.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

OMG :shocked: 

How awful AND terrifying...I am so sorry :hug: 

Any way you can press charges...even if there was a law officer there, I think I'd be getting his badge removed!


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

You have witnesses so get a lawyer and sue the man for assault and battery and the cops as well for allowing this to happen. Call the newspaper and ask them if they want a story. You can beat this!! I am sorry you had to go through something like this, especially since you were helping a "friend".

God Bless !!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

:shocked: :shocked: 

Holy cow!!!
Are your friend and husband going to be ok??

DEFINITELY contact SOMEONE to get them charged for this.. Unbelievable..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with all....man... that is horrible... :shocked: 
I am so sorry.....  :hug: 
Prayers going your way....you can fight this....I agree ...the news(tv) will love to get involved.... they do help alot of people that way.... :hug: ray:

get pictures of any bruises.... it is best... to get evidence of the injuries...by going to the doctor...


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh my gosh! I can't believe this! I am so sorry you had to go through this. Definitely press charges. It's not fair to be used and beaten like that at all. Get your story out there and get people on your side!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Get the news there in time to see the effects of the beatings. Take pictures. Might be good to take them to a hospital for an examination to be sure they are okay. And also to have a record. Write it down in all the detail you can while it is still fresh, and have your husband and friend do the same. If you know a lawyer talk to them about this. If not it might be worth talking to a lawyer anyway. Depending on what the lawyer says, complain about the police to whoever they work for (county, state, city). I'm starting to think it might not be such a good idea to complain about police anymore in this country.

Anything like this you do should be in writing, if you have emails, dig them out.

I am so sorry this happened to you. I hope everyone will be all right. 

Jan


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

You have PROOF? That she said they are yours? Then girl you need to take some action.

PLEASE dont just let this go away, those kinds of people need to pay!

It may be a little spendy but your friend and hubby deserve this!

Hope they are ok, im so sorry


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

This takes the saying, " no good deed will go unpunished" to a new level!
Great advise from everyone. Create a chronology of events with phone call records, emails and witness accounts, feed records and animal care costs...and seek justice. :hug:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Well if I learned anything, I learned that if someone wants you to give their goats to a good home, but still wants "visiting rights" then that is an open invitation for them to take them out from under you.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

:shocked: OMG! If nothing esle it was trespassing even if there was a cop there. I assume there was no search warrant. They owe you for damages on your fence and the injuries to your hubby and the woman friend. And that cop needs to loose his badge! Call his supervisor and make a report!

I hope that all is well now with everyone there. :hug:


----------



## ThoseMeddlingKids (Mar 13, 2011)

Try Camp Verde News online... if they publish THIS article, they'll likely be much more interested in yours. http://cvbugle.com/main.asp?SectionID=7 ... leID=31326

At the end it says "Contact the reporter at [email protected]"

It's worth a shot.

It's funny how online interest can remedy a situation real quick. Though I don't know what would remedy this situation, except that woman and her friends and that cop getting fines paid directly to you.

You have a beautiful little town there, especially compared to Phoenix and my hell of Yuma. If nothing else, enjoy the fact that you don't live here.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Holy, moley, nightmare, indeed! Is everyone okay? I'd definitely press charges. Nothing irritates me more than cops that abuse their authority. I'm so sorry you had this horrible experience.

Deb Mc


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I can't even put into words how mad reading this makes me! WTH was that cop thinking!!!! I hope your hubby and friend are okay, that's just really really insane. I too would be pressing charges, and suing for damages. Do NOT let these people get away with this!!!!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I am just.....shocked......
I have no words to describe the emotions that are building up inside of me right now. I am so sad and angry and upset for you! How awful is that?! I am so sorry!
:shocked:  :angry:


----------



## Tinyhoovesontheheart (Mar 18, 2011)

PRESS CHARGES! on the ones you did the beatings on the woman for the cost of the goats upkeep and the police department for standing by and doing nothing for your husband, your friend, and you! everything about that whole situation is wrong, and you absolutely cannot let them get away with this, they owe you compensation for everything! :veryangry: I would love to see them pull that crap with me, forget the dam boards! get a shotgun! its not like that dam cop cares who gets hurt so shoot the bastards! ( sorry....I have anger issues) PLEASE SUE THEIR ASSES OFF! SHOW THAT GOAT FARMER FIGHTING SPIRIT!


----------



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

OMG! You have to do what were saying get documentation write down what happened. get to a doctor and make a medical record of it. get the copy of police report. get an atty. get the new papers and get reimbursed for pain and suffering.

Oh My God! do these things and don't waste time get her done fast..as you can honey. Press charges. 

I am so sorry this happened to you. Open your heart and home and be done this way. hmm hmm no no!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

:shocked: I'm so sorry about what happened to you and your family. That is just sick that someone would do that. Sending a big hug your way and a prayer that your husband and friend make a quick recovery and you can get some sweet justice and get your goaties back ray: :hugs: .


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Please tell me you've contacted some different authorities by now?


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hmmm.... Firstly, if the animals are on your property, it is illegal to take them. Because they are located at your place, the are legally yours until proven otherwise. Anyone who comes onto your property and takes them without going to court or the sheriff first and somehow concretely proving the fact is trespassing and stealing.

Were the cops STANDING THERE?! Thats what you made it sound like. If so, I really doubt they let some guy beat up a blind man and an elderly woman... If they were not there, did you immediately call 911 and tell them there were people on your property beating up your family?! They WOULD have arrived immediately if you called 911 and said people were being physically assaulted.

Sounds really messed up if the cops let people get the snot beat out of them. That makes zero sense whatsoever. I would absolutely press charges for the assault, get them throw in jail. Also, for trespassing and theft of livestock. If you have photos of the goats and records of feed bills/receipts, etc. you might be able to prove they are yours.


----------



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

firelight27 said:


> Hmmm.... Firstly, if the animals are on your property, it is illegal to take them. Because they are located at your place, the are legally yours until proven otherwise. Anyone who comes onto your property and takes them without going to court or the sheriff first and somehow concretely proving the fact is trespassing and stealing.
> 
> Were the cops STANDING THERE?! Thats what you made it sound like. If so, I really doubt they let some guy beat up a blind man and an elderly woman... If they were not there, did you immediately call 911 and tell them there were people on your property beating up your family?! They WOULD have arrived immediately if you called 911 and said people were being physically assaulted.
> 
> Sounds really messed up if the cops let people get the snot beat out of them. That makes zero sense whatsoever. I would absolutely press charges for the assault, get them throw in jail. Also, for trespassing and theft of livestock. If you have photos of the goats and records of feed bills/receipts, etc. you might be able to prove they are yours.


Took the words right out of my fingertips!!!!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I agree with firelight if the cops came with this lady and not when/if you called 911 they might not have been cops at all. Just an observation.... :chin:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

What a horrific story! I'm so sorry this happened to you, and like everyone else, I do hope you will seek justice. Are your husband and friend ok?

Sending prayers your way.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Everyone is okay. The cops came with these people, yes, but they were in no hurry to get up to where all this happened. My friend did get victim's paperwork, so that is a good thing. But my husband and this guy both got assult charges, even though the guy was trying to kill him! My problem is, I was in so much shock, my statement sucked! 
The cops urged me to give the animals back to her. They said, "We all know these are her goats, but it is up to you to decide what to do." Because these goats were on my friend's property, not mine, it makes things more complex. I have my alpine herd on my property, and everyone knows where I live. I was afraid for my herd, that they might do something to them after that event. My animals are papered, the other herd is not. So I have too much money wrapped up in my original herd (beside being attached to them) to let something bad happen.


----------



## Deane marine (Jul 9, 2011)

OMG and the cop did nothing and I thought are police where bad ...where you live in India or some thing that's the only place I have seen cops that bad ..hope you sort it out


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I know! Well, my friends told me months ago that I should start a blog. So guess what? I have started a blog. It's called "The Simple Life Debunked." So much drama happens to me, that sometimes I don't feel like I'm in the country!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Link?


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh... I guess I had better break the ice on this one.  http://thesimplelifedebunked.blogspot.com/


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

:hug: I am speechless. Prayers that everything gets worked out.


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

I am so sorry!!You should press charges!!It makes me really angry at those people to think about it!!! :veryangry:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:shocked: I can't believe some people!! And the cops!!!!! :veryangry: '
Glad everyone is ok!


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

We have court on Tuesday. We will see how it goes.


----------



## sulphurfire (Jul 5, 2011)

Good luck !!! hopefully the judge will see the truth.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Keep us posted! If needed be we should gather TGS people to rally :laugh: :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent that way...good luck..... :hug: ray:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Hope that court goes well.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Prayers for you and hubby and friend. If they treat people like this, what kind of care and handling do the goats get?

I pray justice will be done, then served. Hopefully in a jail cell. :greengrin: 

Good luck and hugs!
Gina


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

OK so the cops put assault charges on your husband who is blind and was defending himself.....Just want to make sure I have that right. I know being blind is not an excuse but its also alot harder for him to assault someone. I hope everything works out for you I am soooooo sorry this happened and I hope they rot in their jail cells.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

We have court tomorrow. My friend got the statements, and that lady lied about almost everything! And the guy and that lady gave false addresses! She said that I was going to poison the goats! Excuse me? After I poured my hard earned money into them and special ordered feed for them??? Augh the nerve of some people!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

There are some real crazies around these days... so sorry you got hooked into such a bad situation -- prayers for justice in court tomorrow!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Praying that all goes well.... :hug: ray: 

I'd report the threat to the police(animal control)...... so if anything happens to your goats ....they have it on record...and know who to ask questions to.... :wink:


----------



## GoatGirlInTraining (Mar 26, 2017)

following to read later


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

This thread is from 2011.


----------

